# Above and Beyond



## 03Fox2/1 (May 7, 2006)

This post is in memory of a friend, a fellow Marine, and a brother forever.
The story of his short life and huge sacrifice for America and the United States Marine Corps will forever be recited by me to each and every one of those that need to hear about a true patriot, unknown to most, except those of us that had the honor to serve with such men. 
As befits most of the men on the Vietnam Memorial in Washington, D.C., their story is worth telling, the years that have passed mean nothing, their courage is ageless and I feel it is both an obligation and honor to speak for them. Our bonds are still intact and I hope to meet again someday.
There were many non-Americans serving in our military during the Vietnam War and my platoon in Fox company, 2/1 Marines, had one of the best. His name was Andre Knoppert, LanceCorporal. We each had a given  nick-name in our squad and his was, "Bumscoop". This is Marine slang for inaccurate information or Bulls**t, and Bumscoop had earned this name from too much of both.
He was ahead of me, both time in-country and experience. He taught me the ways of walking point and he was instrumental in my education as a grunt. His invaluable lessons to me, even in his death at the hands of a land mine, a booby-trapped artillery round, are a big reason that I became a good bush Marine and survived my tour of duty.
Bumscoop was a citizen of the Netherlands, but he lost his Dutch citizenship when he enlisted in the U.S. Marines. He had lived a short while in Salt Lake City, Utah, with his two sisters, and this was his home of record. He was told he would have to wait until his return from Vietnam, to become an American citizen.
Bumscoop didn't use liquor or tobacco or drugs, although he had acquired the vernacular of a Marine grunt, we did have salty language, after all, we were Marines. Bumscoop, before enlisting, held the office of priest in the Aaronic Priesthood of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints. So much for sterotypes about Marines.
As most of us, Bumscoop believed in our cause and our Corps, but Bumscoop ventured even more then me, for he was a man without a country, yet still he served in combat, as a U.S. Marine fighting for America.
Lance Corporal Andre L. Knoopert, USMC, was killed on May 8, 1969, returning from patrol at a hell-hole we called No-Name Island, southwest of Da Nang, South Vietnam.
After his death, citizenship was approved unanimously by the U.S. Senate and the House and was signed by President Nixon. American citizenship was awarded posthumously. He can be found on the Vietnam Memorial in Washington, D.C. on panel no. 25 west, line 23.
Rest in peace, my brother. Serving with Bumscoop was an honor and his memory still stiffens my back with pride and brings a lonely tear to my otherwise dry eyes.
Semper Fidelis


----------



## John A Silkstone (May 7, 2006)

Hi 03Fox2/1,

I don’t know if you know it but in England on the 11 day of the 11 month at 11.00hours the country comes to a stop for two minutes silence. At this time, we military and ex military types think of our lost comrades and all those that fought and died to give us what we have today.

On the nearest Sunday to that date there is always a church service and again at 11.00 hours we stand for two minutes silence. We then file out of church and lay poppy wreaths at the local cenotaph and stand with bowed heads while the bugler plays the last post. I attend wearing my own and my fathers medals.

I think we all ahve someone we miss and this is a good time to remeber them.

Silky


----------



## Frisbee (May 7, 2006)

Sharp Hand Salute to Lance Corporal Andre L. Knoopert

RIP Bumscoop and know you aren’t forgotten.


Silky, 

We have the same tradition here in the USA. It was originally called Armistice Day, but over the years became to be known as Veterans Day. The 11th month, 11th day and 11th hour came from the end of WW I and in a way symbolizes the senseless fighting that took place on the final day even though those in power knew the war was over and the bloody climax to it did not have to happen.


----------



## Bombardier (May 7, 2006)

Your not forgotten Bumscoop.pow; sal;


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (May 7, 2006)

*Armistice Day*

Silky and Bill,  Thank you for responding.
Silky,  I still remember well the celebrations and the serious nature of the English rememberence of Armistice Day. It was in 1962, in London when I first observed this and I learned at the early age of 13 years old, what the significance was of the 11th month and 11th day and the 11th hour. I have never forgotten the red poppies and the old veterans wearing their medals as they slowly marched down the street with the marching bands. My Father was a career Marine and assigned to the American Embassy and because of the tension caused by the political climate, he was required to wear civies to and from work. We lived in Wembley, Middlesex and Dad drove a Hillman auto to work and I attended school in Bushy Hall. But on certain days, such as this one, he and the other Marines worn their dress blues and I was ever so proud of my Dad, a Sgt.Major with row on row of medals covering his career from Iwo Jima to the Chosin Resevoir. And I was already a member of the Royal Sea Cadets, so as you can see, Armistice Day has always been a reverent day for me.   Semper Fi


----------



## Reloader (May 9, 2006)

Bombardier said:
			
		

> Your not forgotten Bumscoop.pow; sal;


 
Same goes here.

I once saw this on a memorial in The Netherlands:-

*"To live in the hearts of those who loved us and are left behind, is not to die."*

These posts prove that truth. R.I.P. Bumscoop. sal;


----------

